# Removing red mud (clay) from carpet



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2008)

Trying to help somebody get unstuck on a wet, slick red muddy road myself and partner tracked red clay back into my truck.  I've used 2 cans of carpet cleaner with no luck. Any ideas/suggestions?  Thanks


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 23, 2008)

Try some ammonia...........well ventilated of course


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2008)

Okay, how do you get the smell of ammonia out your truck?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 23, 2008)

Red mud in washington county?all I ever see is white clay and sand
I've used it at 50/50 with water on carpets inside a house.I would mop the carpet the vacume,didn't have a problem with the smell


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2008)

Jeff Raines said:


> Red mud in washington county?all I ever see is white clay and sand
> I've used it at 50/50 with water on carpets inside a house.I would mop the carpet the vacume,didn't have a problem with the smell



Thanks Jeff, you know well as I do we have plenty of red clay up around Warthen.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 23, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Jeff, you know well as I do we have plenty of red clay up around Warthen.




It's weird though.All of our lease is sand,but yet when you cross the little creek on mount zion rd it's red mud.
In the 8 or 9 years we've had this lease I've never driven through a mudhole


----------



## letsemwalk (Jul 23, 2008)

resolve spray cleaner or a cleaner made from orange citrus base.


----------



## specialk (Jul 23, 2008)

http://www.spotshot.com/

i've got red mud stains out of stainmaster carpet at the house with this stuff....remember to blot the stain, not smear it or rub in circles.....good luck!


----------



## cball917 (Jul 23, 2008)

if you still cant get it out pm me. i detail cars and can provide you with some info.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 23, 2008)

Rug Dr and Upholstery attatchments  works like a charm!

Oh, the Spot Shot stuff is awesome too!!


----------



## Bill Mc (Jul 23, 2008)

Next time a little prevention might help.

Like this 

I have something similar for my SUV which will contain any sand, mud or for the back, any deer blood that might otherwise stain the carpet.


----------



## WoodUSMC (Jul 23, 2008)

I use Simple Green. 90/10 Simple Green/Water mix. It has taken out mud in the carpet at home that the dog tracks in. It has even worked on deer blood in my hunting clothes.May work in your truck.

Chris


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jul 23, 2008)

Jeff Raines said:


> It's weird though.All of our lease is sand,but yet when you cross the little creek on mount zion rd it's red mud.
> In the 8 or 9 years we've had this lease I've never driven through a mudhole


 The entire road that leads to our club is red mud, both ways. Just really brings out the black color in my truck when it rains.


----------



## ryano (Jul 23, 2008)

I second the citrus based cleaners advice


----------



## grtwhthntr (Jul 23, 2008)

I've used grease lightning numerous times and it works great. Definitely check a spot nobody can see with anything you try. I have had Resolve and another carpet cleaner brand turn the carpet orange.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 23, 2008)

I have answered this question aout twice a day for the last 15 years.....Flooring sales is such an exciting line of work
Be very careful of any solvents you may use while cleaning your carpet. There are some things you need to be sure of before you clean it....
If you carpet is polyester or polypropylene then the solvents you use probably won't harm it as these fibers are very colorfast and not as prone to fading either from sunlight of harsh cleaning solvents such as  : ammonia ( usually a big no no in cleaning carpet) bleach ( almost always a no no when cleaning carpet) and Simple green ( another no no) these type cleaners contain glycols and alcohols and bleaches that may interfere with the fibers ability to 'release' the stains and could actually "clean" out the whole fibers color locking systems an cause the fibers to lose  color....and bleach the carpet out. If you have a polyester carpet thay may work but stay away fromthe harsh solvents if you have Nylon carpet.
Georgia Red Clay has a natural dye in it and can be difficult at best to remove from most carpeting. Your best bet is just basic mild detergent and some cool water and just blot  it our only resorting to 'scrubing' as a last measure. Resolve has proven to be a decent cleaner, but isn't a cure all for carpet stains. The old school methds of baking soda and vinegar is  good Rx for stains as well.....the baking soda mixed with the vinegar ( white vinergar) develops into a scrubbing agent that can remove the dyes in the mud from the "dye spots" in the carpetOne method you can try sparingly is Windex...yes..windex. It does contain some ammonia but something about the chemical make up of the other ingredients dillute it enough that it dosent seem to harm the individual fibers any.
The most important thing to remember is to make sure your carpet is completely dry before you use the area again or you will see the stains reappear.

But your best choice is a mild diswashing detergent with cool water or the baking soda and vinegar route.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jul 23, 2008)

Wet Vac, Non sudsing Carpet Cleaner, stiff scrub brush and a garden hose with spray nozzle

Soak the area, apply the cleaner, scrub area, vaccum dry with wet vac. Repeat as needed.


----------



## HOSSFLY (Jul 28, 2008)

folex spray is what I always used on carpet . found in the flooring dept. at home depot


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks guys, my wife used Tuff Stuff and the red clay came right off, looks like new.  Thanks again.


----------

